# Comparing - Air and Water - Cure (w/pics)



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 24, 2008)

_This is a quick thread to show anyone out there what the difference between Air curing and Water curing looks like in the final product._

Here's my quick new guide: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/102641-greenx-how-tos-how-water.html#post1224061

The bud in the following pictures are all from the same plant, all harvested and trimmed at the same time, the only difference is one was hung on wires to air dry _(Air cure)_ straight after harvest and one was _Water cured_, after the water cure, the water cured bud was hung on the same wires as the air cured bud to dry.
Here's the difference in how they look...

_Picture 1:_ The bud on the _*left*_ is _*Air*_ cured, the bud on the _*right*_ is _*Water*_ cured.
_Picture 2:_ Air cured bud.
_Picture 3:_ Water cured bud.
_Picture 4:_ Close up of Water cured bud.

_Remember, all that bud looked the same when it was harvested, the difference in appearance is due to the different methods of curing._






















Here's my quick new guide: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/102641-greenx-how-tos-how-water.html#post1224061

Cheers!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome examples!!! rep+! Any feedback on the taste? high? burning properties?


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2008)

yeh whats it smoke like? is it worth doing?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 24, 2008)

Smoke wise ... I'll do a list coz I'm really trashed right now and it's easier haha.

- It doesn't smell much. It doesn't seem to really stain your clothes with the smell either.
- It doesn't taste much either haha.
- It's pretty smooth.
- It burns, really, _really_ well. Burn quite quickly, but eveny. And is like smoking tobacco when smoked through a pipe.
- You definitely don't need a large amount to get high, I mean it's a good strain anyway, but there's visibly less plant mass left behind after water curing, but you can see just as many trichs packed in their.

Considering it took less time to water cure and dry then it did to air dry/cure, I'd say it's worth doing for a private stash... and since it doesn't smell much or leave you reeking of pot, it's a great down low smoke.
It definitely weighs less after a water cure, so I wouldn't water cure your bud if you plan on selling it by weight.
But for private stash purposes, I'd recommend water curing 1/4 or 1/3 of your harvest to have as smoke you can mix with tobacco and smoke at the pub without getting noticed, or for those people who don't like the taste/smell of the pot they have.


----------



## onebyte (Aug 24, 2008)

looks and sounds very nice this water cure..

q: do u dry the buds before u water cure..? or do you harvest, water cure right away and then dry?

and what about mould...?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 24, 2008)

You cut em and water cure right away, 7 days submerged in water, changing the water every 24 hours. _(I'll make a thread on it tonight and link it)._ Then after those 7 days, you hang the buds up like normal to dry, and they dry in 24-48 hours, completely (I had fans around them). They don't get mold in the water because mold can't grow under water, trichs aren't water soluble so you don't lose them (apart from a few that may fall off, but the happens with any cure), no need to worry bout rH because there's no air to alter rH, under water the rH is non-existent. Temps, I didn't check, but a cool, dark place is always the way to go.
And as for mold when drying, well as long as you got a fan, they dry way too fast to grow mold because there's not a lot of plant mass to dry and all the shit (like chlorophyll - as you can see by the brown colour of the bud), has already come out the leaves.


----------



## onebyte (Aug 24, 2008)

cool!

how did u prevent the buds from floating on the surface..?


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Aug 24, 2008)

Your results are pretty much exactly like mine. The only downside is if your selling it people won't like it because it doesn't smell and it turns brown. But the looks and smell is deceiving. It smokes good.
I just use an old plastic cooler fill with water and through the buds in with a piece of mesh screen to weight them down with a plate on top. I used a food dehydrator to dry them.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 24, 2008)

hell ya man great post rep+4u
i cant wait to try this i could do it now but im to lazy lol
good luck 2 all


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome post man i put your tutorial in my favs! +rep 4 u homie. What strain was that harvest??


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 25, 2008)

Home made strain, I call it _Siamese Skunk._ It's quite a nice smoke, but does leave you feeling pretty tired on the down. Not the best strain I have, but it packs on the crystals.


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 25, 2008)

Right on, now i know you described the smoke of the water cured bud, doesn't water curing the nugz get rid of some of the THC with the water? And how important is it to have PH balanced water if you do cure it in water? How does this compare to air dried cured bud? Better or worse? Thanks man!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 25, 2008)

> doesn't water curing the nugz get rid of some of the THC with the water?


No it doesn't, THC is _not_ water soluble. A few trichs may fall off, but this happens with general handling anyway and isn't noticeable when you smoke it.



> how important is it to have PH balanced water


I'm not entirely sure, like I said, my water is pH 7.0 straight out the tap.
*I don't see any reason it would matter* what the pH is, I think anywhere from 5.0-9.0 would be fine, but maybe someone can correct me on this.



> How does this compare to air dried cured bud? Better or worse?


Better or worse... Hmm. It's differnt! Haha. It really depends how you like your bud. It's generally a smoother smoke with a less pungent taste and smell... If you're going to the pub with it in a spliff _(tobacco and weed mixed in a joint)_ it's better than regular just because you can't really smell it over the tobacco so know one gets to suspicious of you.
Personally, I don't like an overpowering taste with my weed, and with the strain I water cured, I prefer the water cure to normal smoke, because that taste is reduced.


----------



## buffdog (Aug 25, 2008)

like your post brv rep to you were did you get that trick form ace!


----------



## kingding2385 (Aug 25, 2008)

good post on showing the 2 methods of curing. i water cured half of my last harvest and it looked exactly like yours so i guess i did it right. 

i'll agree with you that it doesn't smell, or taste like weed after the water cure, it's much darker and i think my pot was more potent after the water cure. just a few rips and i was baked.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 25, 2008)

It _seems_ more potent simply because there's less plant mass but just as many trichs.
For example; if you've got 100 grams of wet bud, and you air dry/cure, you're left with about 25 grams of dry bud, so there's 'X amount' of trichs in the 25 grams, but if you water cure that 100 grams of wet bud, you end up with about 15 grams of dry bud, and in that 15 grams there's still that same 'X amount' of trichs as the 25 grams, but 10 grams less plant mass.
That's why it certainly _seems_ more potent, and I guess you could argue it technically _is_ more potent, but when selling, it still weighs less and not many people will by half a gram for the same price as one gram just because you say it's more potent.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 25, 2008)

+rep, thanks for the info, been wondering about this


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 25, 2008)

Now to project the whole weight thing, the weight of the water cured bud in the following pic is 6.4 grams, that's it, only 6.4 grams (with 90% of stalk removed). Fine for personal stash, not so great for commercial purposes.






_*But hey, 2/3 of that makes a nice sized joint right there *_


----------



## bigblue (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, awesome write-up. I'm going to try that on my lethal purple grow. Thanks!


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 29, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> I'm not entirely sure, like I said, my water is pH 7.0 straight out the tap.
> *I don't see any reason it would matter* what the pH is, I think anywhere from 5.0-9.0 would be fine, but maybe someone can correct me on this.


I don't know whether acid or basic would be better or worse but I have to think one of those would be bad, if not both. Sticking to 7.0 is smart until someone with some more biochem background knows better.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 29, 2008)

> I don't know whether acid or basic would be better or worse but I have to think one of those would be bad, if not both. Sticking to 7.0 is smart until someone with some more biochem background knows better.


Definitely agree with that. However it is good to keep in mind that seen as THC is _not_ water soluble it is unlikely to have an effect on that at all. But acidic or basic (alkaline) pH could effect the amount and/or rate that the 'bad' shite is extracted from the bud.
As stated, it may have more of an effect than that but at this stage it is unknown to me.

Cheers.


----------



## RKT (Sep 20, 2008)

I think i will definitely give that a try. Thanks! But my bud has a few seeds in it. Would a water cure still work or would the seeds rot?? And when yo take it out of the water to dry should i hang dry it with a fan on it?? Thanks again!


----------



## HazeyWorld420 (Sep 20, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried to water your plants or cook with the water that you cure it with? I wonder if it would do anything good?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 21, 2008)

> I think i will definitely give that a try. Thanks! But my bud has a few seeds in it. Would a water cure still work or would the seeds rot?? And when yo take it out of the water to dry should i hang dry it with a fan on it?? Thanks again!


You can water cure seeded bud, but yes it will fuck the seeds up. So if you want to actually use those seeds then do not water cure.



> Has anyone ever tried to water your plants or cook with the water that you cure it with? I wonder if it would do anything good?


THC is _not_ water soluble, that's how water curing works, the THC is left on the plant matter, uneffected, so the water wouldn't really do anything coz it would have almost 0% THC in it, apart from the odd crystal that dropped off but that wouldn't even be noticable.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 27, 2008)

1 gram of water cured bud is more potent than air cured because of the extra weight loss with the process, but if you took 2 identical samples of 10 grams of wet bud just trimmed and off the plant - would the end product of 1.5 grams of water cured bud be more potent than the 2.5 grams of air cured - would it contain more THC (could you get more highs)?

The reason I ask this is THC degrades quicker in air than in water, so it follows that there should be more THC in the same wet size sample of water cured than air cured. If there is a difference I imagine it's pretty small.

1. Do you guys find that the clorine in the tap water slows curing? Do you let your water sit 24 hours, the same as your plant water, or take it right from the tap?

2. Best water temperature?

3. Water to bud ratio - 3:1 or 4:1 - is that for osmosis for the terpins, chlorophyl and sugars or for the decarboxylation? I'd like to keep a bit more flavor and thought reducing the water:bud ration might help. I saw in Greenphonix's How To thread that he had a jar that was barely big enough for the bud.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 27, 2008)

> 1. Do you guys find that the clorine in the tap water slows curing? Do you let your water sit 24 hours, the same as your plant water, or take it right from the tap?
> 
> 2. Best water temperature?
> 
> 3. Water to bud ratio - 3:1 or 4:1 - is that for osmosis for the terpins, chlorophyl and sugars or for the decarboxylation? I'd like to keep a bit more flavor and thought reducing the water:bud ration might help. I saw in Greenphonix's How To thread that he had a jar that was barely big enough for the bud.


1 - I use water out the dehumidifier collection container or I run air (air stones) through tap water for 24 hours before using it, although I'm pretty sure the chlorine has little to no effect on the THC itself, I'd rather not be smoking any chlorine that could possibly be left behind.

2 - Temp doesn't matter in my experience, as long as it's not boiling haha, and if it's ice cold I suppose crystals would become more fragile and fall off easier.

3 - Water ti bud ratio: Fill your container with as much bud as is possible, then fill with water!  ... The bud will absorb some water, and u'd be surprised at how much water will go in there. When using jars it's easier to cram the bud in there so it doesn't float (which it will do at first, until it absorbs more water). WHen using a larger container you can sink it with a wire mesh screen or something if you want, then you could have a water to bud ratio of your choice. I'd say as long as 50% - 80% of it's bud, it'll work fine, remember, there's a lot of spaces in bud that water can get to, just because your bud fills a container, doesn't mean water can't get into the air pockets etc. and seen as your changing the water everyday, as the bud shrinks from the water cure, there will be more space for water.

Cheers!


----------



## NSXTACY (Oct 11, 2008)

Distilled water works any good?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 11, 2008)

Any water works fine. The 'cleaner' the water is the better one would guess...


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Oct 12, 2008)

good shit dude...couldnt you sell the water cured for a higher price because doesnt water curing make your buds more potent?


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 12, 2008)

BudHawkins420 said:


> good shit dude...couldnt you sell the water cured for a higher price because doesnt water curing make your buds more potent?


sure you could, its just that water curing bud is relatively never seen outside of personal grows and it may be tough to make people realize that you are not trying to rip them off. And also you'd have to find out the exact weight ratio so you know the equivalent rate.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 12, 2008)

+ rep for you man! thats a very cool way of curing the buds!


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Oct 12, 2008)

So i was thinking if you boil the water that you give your plant let it cool and then water your plant cause wouldnt all the cemicals get boiled out of the water?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 13, 2008)

> sure you could, its just that water curing bud is relatively never seen outside of personal grows and it may be tough to make people realize that you are not trying to rip them off. And also you'd have to find out the exact weight ratio so you know the equivalent rate.


The 'exact' weight ratio is 15% of wet weight when water cured as a pose to 25% of dry weight when air cured.

E.g - you have 100 grams of wet bud... You air cure it, dry weight comes out as about 25 grams (25% of 100 grams)... If you water cure 100 grams wet bud, the dry weight will be around 15 grams (15% of 100 grams).

Water cured bud typically loses 85% of it's weight from jst chopped wet weight to dry weight.

Like the other dude said though, it may be hard to convince people your not ripping them off, however some people are willing to pay extra just coz it looks different and they think it's some rare exotic bud, but in my area people get what they're given, they don't like it, they can get their shit somewhere else.



> So i was thinking if you boil the water that you give your plant let it cool and then water your plant cause wouldnt all the cemicals get boiled out of the water?


Do you mean just to recycle the water? I guess you could do that, I mean you could just get fresh water from somewhere, but if your into your recycling or water's hard to come by sometimes than I don't see why that wouldn't work mate.


----------



## Singularity (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to update my earlier post, after a couple of months of water curing experience.

My confession:

I find myself clipping buds every morning to dry on my ballast so I can have something enjoyable to vaporize that night.

Water curing makes great potent bud, quickly and removes the smell and taste for cooking and clandestineness for smoking ... but it sure sucks to vaporize/smoke. 

I'm sure that I'll water cure some bud every harvest for a quick vap or cooking, but now that I have several plants harvested at the same time I'm air curing for the enjoyment of the taste and smell.


----------



## flabbyone (Oct 13, 2008)

Many years ago, probably like 35 or 40 years ago, I had a kilo of Columbian Red Bud. I took half a K and bagged it for sale and tossed the rest of it into the washing machine cause I was in a hurry to go somewhere.
When I came home, I found the wife doing a load of laundry. 
when asked what she did with the pot, she says "What pot?" 
I immediately tossed open the washing machine door and started tossing out cloths until I found the huge, heavy, soggy bag of pot. I now had like 5 lbs of wet pot with suds.
I rinsed it off, put it in a cardboard box and set it in the yard to dry. Once it was dry enough to smoke, I tried it out and it was GREAT! I mean it was a whole lot better then the original cured red bud was and I increased the amount of pot that I had form a half a kilo or so to almost a kilo with the weight of the water. 
I offered both the original cured pot or the wetter yet stronger pot and almost always people wanted the wetter pot.
My conclusion at that time was that the water and detergents washed out the almost narcotic high of the dry pot that would wipe you out and put you to sleep into a pot that made you very high but you wanted to do things on. I think it washed out the cannabinol as it is water soluble and left the THC which is not water soluble.
I have tried this experiment several times after this when I had pot that would make you more tired then high. It seems to really work for that, but now, in my old age and in chronic pain I have grown to like the knock out punch of the Cannabinol/THC combo and I now look for that type of product.
I don't know how much the washing detergent has to do with the final product, but I never used it when I would "wash" my pot.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 13, 2008)

> Water curing makes great potent bud, quickly and removes the smell and taste for cooking and clandestineness for smoking ... but it sure sucks to vaporize/smoke


Why do you say it makes it suck to smoke?
Just the fact the taste and smell is mostly gone?


----------



## happyface (Oct 13, 2008)

this is a good thread man +reps...i will be trying this on a few of my buds.quick question.....when you let it sit for 7 days do you leave a lid with holes in it ON???
great tread tho.
happy growings.


----------



## Singularity (Oct 14, 2008)

"when you let it sit for 7 days do you leave a lid with holes in it ON???"

You've got to let the gasses vent - one hole or leaving the top cracked will do. Change water every day, I let my tap water sit for 24 hours to get rid of clorine and let the temp get to room temperature.

----

1. "Why do you say it makes it suck to smoke?"

See question 2.

2. "Just the fact the taste and smell is mostly gone?"

Yes.

Tastes like hay, I find that I crave the dank taste for enjoyment. High is great with a good water cure though.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 14, 2008)

good post ...i wont be trying this , as its that 'smell' that i love about smoking the herb for me , but i can see why people would use this method .


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 14, 2008)

> this is a good thread man +reps...i will be trying this on a few of my buds.quick question.....when you let it sit for 7 days do you leave a lid with holes in it ON???
> great tread tho.
> happy growings.


What 'Singularity' said pretty much, you want the shit that comes out of the bud to evaporate so having holes in the lid, or no lid at all is what you want. I only put a lid with holes in it on to drain the water out without losing bud when doing the daily water change, the rest of the time I leave the lid off.



> 1. "Why do you say it makes it suck to smoke?"
> 
> See question 2.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, fair call mate! Personal preference. Can see why it's good for bad tasting bud or people who don't like the taste of 'standard' bud though aye! 



> good post ...i wont be trying this , as its that 'smell' that i love about smoking the herb for me , but i can see why people would use this method .


 Yea mate, up to you. I'm just putting the info out there for people who want it!

See my How to Water Cure thread too if you haven't already fellas... and fella-ettes  https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/102641-greenx-how-tos-how-water.html

Cheers All!


----------



## Singularity (Oct 15, 2008)

Greenphoenix I read somewhere, probably this thread, that cannibol(?) is water soluble and gets washed out with a water cure - which will change the bouque of the high/stone somehow. 

Any thoughts on this? Do you find that it takes amber trichnome couch lock weed and gives it a cloudy trich high?

I'm going to try water cured bud with my next batch of black out budd butter/olive oil. I leave the bud in when making brownies for a touch more potency and the brownies have always been a bit bitter.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 15, 2008)

> Greenphoenix I read somewhere, probably this thread, that cannibol(?) is water soluble and gets washed out with a water cure - which will change the bouque of the high/stone somehow.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Do you find that it takes amber trichnome couch lock weed and gives it a cloudy trich high?
> 
> I'm going to try water cured bud with my next batch of black out budd butter/olive oil. I leave the bud in when making brownies for a touch more potency and the brownies have always been a bit bitter.


Well, now, science class is in session lol ...
Three main Cannabinoids in Cannabis are THC, CBN and CBD

Let us start with CBN, which may very well be water soluble (I'm not 100% sure on that one): CBN, also known as Cannabinol, is a *non-psychoactive* cannabinoid found in the hemp plant Cannabis sativa. It is an oxidation product of tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).

Now, THC: Simply put, it's not water soluble 

And finally, the issue you are addressing, which I am also by no means 100% on, CBD: Or CBD, also known as Cannabidiol. CBD is the Cannabinoid that causes the couch lock effect you speak of, although it has been proven that depending on ratios it can actually increase alertness. It is also offers a lot of potential medical benefits, as does THC, but not so much CBN. Anyway, onto the issue of losing CBD in a water cure...

Cannabidiol is _insoluble_ in water but soluble in organic solvents. At room temperature it is a colorless crystalline solid. In strongly basic (Alkaline) medium, and the presence of air it is oxidized to a quinone. Under acidic conditions it cyclizes to THC.

So as long as you're using fairly fresh, pH 7(ish), relatively chemical free water, the CBD and THC are insoluble and therefore will not be lost. These are also the 2 main Cannabinoids that effect the brain.
How ever it is possible that a water cure will lose the CBN, which although it does bind to the CB1 and CB2 receptors in the human brain (less so than THC), it doesn't appear to do a whole lot else that we know of, how ever it could maybe have something to do with helping out the CBD bind, as CBD does _not_ bind to the CB1 or CB2 receptors at all unlike its Cannabinoid friends.

Hopefully that's not too confusing, I got a bit side tracked from the issue itself I think haha, if you hav any questions, just ask and I'll try clear them up.

Cheers all!

P.S - Due to the fact that CBD cyclizes to THC under acid conditions, using naturally acidic water may possibly? Remove the couch lock effect and make the high a lot, well _higher_ haha, it may provide a more psychoactive, THC high (clear/cloudy trich high). No evidence to back that up, just an after thought.


----------



## ststepen420 (Oct 15, 2008)

intresting thread but i wouldnt give up the taste, or smell, or the weight. Guess everyone has there own idea of whats better but the water shit really doesnt look nearly as good as the air dried. I wouldnt buy bud that looked that even if i did buy weed which i dont.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 15, 2008)

> intresting thread but i wouldnt give up the taste, or smell, or the weight. Guess everyone has there own idea of whats better but the water shit really doesnt look nearly as good as the air dried. I wouldnt buy bud that looked that even if i did buy weed which i dont.


Haha fair enough mate. Personal preference.
I bet if you saw it in real life you might change your mind bout buying it. It's hard to see it properly in the pictures, after it's been prepped for sale it can often look better, and physically more potent than standard bud.
However I do use water cured bud for personal use, because I prefer to smoke it, and you can smoke a spliff at the pub without anyone noticing, but when it comes to selling I sell the air cured simply because it has more weight, and therefore more profit.
However, when I need product quick, can't beat the water cure... FULLY CURED bud in 9 DAYS! Can't beat that for speed. May be able to dry that fast with air, but no way you'll get a cure like that in air in less than 30 days.

Kayword: _*Personal Preference*_


----------



## Singularity (Oct 16, 2008)

"FULLY CURED bud in 9 DAYS!"

GP are you leaving your bud in water for 9 days and then drying, or are you leaving in water for 9 days and then drying?

As I grow only for personal use the bag appeal is meaningless to me, but the enjoyment from taste is much more important TO ME than I thought it would be. I'd rather have tastey potent bud but given the choice I'd take water cured potent straw bud over tastey air cured less potent bud.

That was a great cannascience explanation, thanks. Do you know if the trichnome gland is porus, allowing the Cannabinol to wash out? I assumed that the gland had a solid resin shell that would be water tight, but I've never read anything on the subject. It is a gland, not just a deposit of resin, so it must need air, food, and water and to expell waste.

.

.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 16, 2008)

*I'm in a rush so may be crap answers lol*



> "FULLY CURED bud in 9 DAYS!"
> 
> GP are you leaving your bud in water for 9 days and then drying, or are you leaving in water for 9 days and then drying?


I think you repeated the same thing twice lol ... I have the bud in the water for 7 days then it is hung dry for 2 days, which makes 9 days total, 9 days from chop till smokable.



> That was a great cannascience explanation, thanks. Do you know if the trichnome gland is porus, allowing the Cannabinol to wash out? I assumed that the gland had a solid resin shell that would be water tight, but I've never read anything on the subject. It is a gland, not just a deposit of resin, so it must need air, food, and water and to expell waste.


Not sure, but like you say, I assume it has a kind of shell.


----------



## Singularity (Oct 16, 2008)

"I think you repeated the same thing twice lol"

Don't tell anyone else on the forum but sometimes ... (looks around) ... I get really high before posting.

"I have the bud in the water for 7 days then it is hung dry for 2 days, which makes 9 days total, 9 days from chop till smokable."

Do you find the 2 days of drying to be important? I have been using a dehydrator with the heating element cut out, which dries anywhere from 4 to 24 hours depending on the thickness of the bud, but I've still been getting a bit of green taste and the dried water cured buds are shades of green, not black.

Run on sentence.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 17, 2008)

> "I think you repeated the same thing twice lol"
> 
> Don't tell anyone else on the forum but sometimes ... (looks around) ... I get really high before posting.
> 
> ...


Haha algud, I get high before posting too! As do many of us I would guess 

The 2 days of drying isn't important as far as I know, that's just how long it typically takes for the bud to dry in my setup using air pumped though the drying room and with a couple small circulation fans.
I don't know how much of a roll the drying part of it actually has in the final product.


----------



## Singularity (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you leave any moisture in your bud?

I vaporize only so I let mine go bone dry, maybe I should leave some moisture and let it sit for a few days?


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 17, 2008)

i've tried this with a bit. for good buds for resale, ya you wouldn't want to reduce the weight. 

interestingly, you can do a water cure at any time after the material has already been dried also. so if someone else did a crappy cure on your personal stash you can correct that. also recommended for low grade stuff that you might have trouble selling if not for reducing the weight significantly w/o reducing the potency. (hope you don't have any of that.)

so you can try this before ur next harvest. and as far as personal goes, i'm deffinitely Pro not smoking anything you don't have to and avoiding a headache.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 17, 2008)

> Do you leave any moisture in your bud?
> 
> I vaporize only so I let mine go bone dry, maybe I should leave some moisture and let it sit for a few days?


I used to try to leave a bit of moisture in my bud coz I've always _read_ it makes it better or some crap, but after actually trying so many different types of bud, grown, dried and cured by different people in different ways, I think having it bone dry is the way to go (for me at least), because... there's no chance of mold, it smokes better, it's easier to break up, it's easier to handle, and I've not noticed it being any worse than bud that's got a little moisture left in it.



> recommended for low grade stuff that you might have trouble selling if not for reducing the weight significantly w/o reducing the potency. (hope you don't have any of that.)


Low grade? what's that?  I thought low grade bud was wiped out in the 90's _*jokes*_hahaha.


----------



## flabbyone (Oct 20, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Well, now, science class is in session lol ...
> Three main Cannabinoids in Cannabis are THC, CBN and CBD
> 
> Let us start with CBN, which may very well be water soluble (I'm not 100% sure on that one): CBN, also known as Cannabinol, is a *non-psychoactive* cannabinoid found in the hemp plant Cannabis sativa. It is an oxidation product of tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).
> ...


The acid cure is straight out of the Isomiser hash oil machine. It was suppose to make the THC bind with the cannabinols and change them to THC...I used the machine quite a few times with different qualities of pot and I never liked the oil it made nor did it make anything any better with the acid cure.
In my personal opinion, it doesn't work, at least not using the isomiser.

This is what I understand about the cannabinoids. At my age, I could be mistaken...it could be that one disease where you forget stuff...oh ya, aldzeimers...or I could just be that burned out after 50+ years of smoking pot, I mean used to smoke pot.


THC is an oil heavier then water and can not be crystallized and is not water soluble. 

Both CBD and CBN are water soluble as is chlorophyll. One, and I don't remember which, is converted into the other in the ripening and curing process which is why you get more couchlock on pot that is grown out longer and/or if properly air cured. These substances for the most part are not soluble in organic solvents, mostly water and alcohol.

The chlorophyll is what gives the weed its grassy taste for the most part.

I believe this all to be correct. On another site on chemistry of drugs one guy was attempting to crystallize THC or refine it to a water soluble drug. If I can find it back, I will post a link. In the mean time, try doing a google on crystallize THC. I think the info on all this was on wikpedia, which does not make it the final word. 

I think you may be mistaken on a couple of facts is all and these chemists could be wrong, but their explanation of this and other processes makes me think that they know what they are talking about.  I really do not mean to step on your toes Greenphoenix.


----------



## skizofrenik (Dec 2, 2008)

These buds seem really leafy...like they weren't clipped much at all?


----------



## Master Kush (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like some good shit you have there. I'm going to try this out.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Dec 3, 2008)

> These buds seem really leafy...like they weren't clipped much at all?


Says on the first page they weren't clipped much at all. Why remove leaves that are completely coated in trichs?


----------



## shepj (Dec 7, 2008)

Very good writeup.. personally I like the look of the water-cured bud better!


----------



## Proph (Jan 27, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Says on the first page they weren't clipped much at all. Why remove leaves that are completely coated in trichs?


For haaaaaaaaaaash


----------



## shepj (Jan 28, 2009)

way to revive the post from the grave. lol.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jan 28, 2009)

> For haaaaaaaaaaash


Haha, good point, but I don't bother with hash, I don't enjoy smoking it and it's not worth a lot of money over here because people are quite ignorant on the subject.


----------



## dpjones (Jan 28, 2009)

Have you ever used a vaporiser?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, I have used a vaporiser, in fact, I own one, although I prefer joints on social occasions, and bongs are really more my style.

Why do you ask?


----------



## dpjones (Jan 29, 2009)

I was just wondering cos you dont like the taste of the weed and the smell isnt good for all places so you water cure. But i thought a vaporiser does the same thing. 

Weed is a very sociable thing tho so i guess ya got best of both worlds.

I gota be honest, the pics of the water cured bud look wrong. It looks like bud thats been dipped in water lol....

I understand why one would want to water cure but if it wasnt neccesary i dont think i would. Half the pleasure of smoking weed for me is the taste.


----------



## SeattleSmoke247 (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't subject my prime buds to water curing, in my opinion air curing is better.

--SS


----------



## Proph (Jan 29, 2009)

SeattleSmoke247 said:


> I wouldn't subject my prime buds to water curing, in my opinion air curing is better.
> 
> --SS


but have you ever tried both? From all the advantages of water curing the only negative side is losing weight and fragrance but increase potency.....

Potency > taste IMO. But people are diff.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jan 29, 2009)

I have done side by side tests. And theres no doubt that for me, water curing is wasting weed. I love marijuana, the smell, the taste, the high. When you water cure, you're losing a big part of the marijuana experience, i did about a half OZ in water, when it was done, smoke a joint and a bowl, and then relegated the rest to my trim pile as i found it unbearable. Obviously this method has some proponents, but my advice is dont waste your time.


----------



## shepj (Jan 29, 2009)

dpjones said:


> I was just wondering cos you dont like the taste of the weed and the smell isnt good for all places so you water cure. But i thought a vaporiser does the same thing.
> 
> I understand why one would want to water cure but if it wasnt neccesary i dont think i would. Half the pleasure of smoking weed for me is the taste.


Heh? Vaporizers bring out the taste in weed, water-curing removes the taste completely.

Watercuring removes mass while leaving THC levels constant, making a higher THC/Volume ratio (kind of like distilling alcohol).


----------



## 420anonymous (Jan 29, 2009)

There are always people who resist change and stick to the basics. It's normal. I can't wait to try this.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jan 29, 2009)

> I was just wondering cos you dont like the taste of the weed and the smell isnt good for all places so you water cure. But i thought a vaporiser does the same thing.
> 
> Weed is a very sociable thing tho so i guess ya got best of both worlds.
> 
> ...


Fair enough mate, well the water cured buds technically _have_ been dipped in water haha, but I assure your the bud in those pics is _completely_ dry.

Also, I do like the taste of my weed, but _some people_ don't, it's just putting the facts out there for people so they can make an informed decision or possibly find a cure for a situation they wish to solve.

Personally, the 2 primary reasons I water cure (which I don't do _every_ harvest btw), is for quick smoke (when I got nothing left from last harvest) and/or for stealth smoke I can enjoy in a social environment where others may not be so pleased by my smoking.



> I wouldn't subject my prime buds to water curing, in my opinion air curing is better.


And our opinions we are all entitled to!



> I have done side by side tests. And theres no doubt that for me, water curing is wasting weed. I love marijuana, the smell, the taste, the high. When you water cure, you're losing a big part of the marijuana experience, i did about a half OZ in water, when it was done, smoke a joint and a bowl, and then relegated the rest to my trim pile as i found it unbearable. Obviously this method has some proponents, but my advice is dont waste your time.


I would never call trying something new a waste of time... As stated above, our opinions we are entitled to, it's what makes us a tiny bit less like sheep.



> Heh? Vaporizers bring out the taste in weed, water-curing removes the taste completely.
> 
> Watercuring removes mass while leaving THC levels constant, making a higher THC/Volume ratio (kind of like distilling alcohol).


Indeed, quite like distilling alcohol, or like reducing shroom tea, or reducing something else that is reduced, for those chefs out there lol



> There are always people who resist change and stick to the basics. It's normal. I can't wait to try this.


Exactly... And besides, I'm not saying this is a compulsory thing to do lol... But remember, some people are far more concerned with _getting *high*_, than taste, smell or bag appeal.

Cheers for checking out the thread and dropping in your opinions guys and gals!


----------



## dpjones (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats fair enough dude everyone has different tastes. I will have to try it with some of my next harvest.

I do wonder tho what it is that is being taken by the water. Why it looks different etc.

And ye i did know it had been dipped in water was a failed attempt at a joke


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Feb 1, 2009)

Sweet man.

The water has a leaching effect on chlorophyll etc. ... For example; when you leave grass clippings in the rain/water the water turns green and smelly, because the water is leaching out the chlorophyll and some other stuff (which I couldn't name for you myself lol) ... Unfortunately for some, it turns out that that chlorophyll etc. seems to play a sizable part in determining the taste and smell of individual herb specimens.


----------



## CAkushsmoke (Feb 2, 2009)

rep+ for ya phoenix...i hate when people say things like "autoflowering seeds r a waste or less potent than normal seeds"....DO A THREAD LIKE THIS...THEN ILL BELIEVE IT...SIDE BY SIDE, SAME NUTES, SAME ROOM ETC. idk lol im high but people do need to make more threads like this one...led vs 1000 watt system for example ya know?...well im up GREAT THREAD and PICS phoenix much luv and REP..happy growing bros


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Feb 2, 2009)

Cheers!

I'd actually really like to see one of those 90 Watt LED UFO's that is sposed to be equal to a 600W HPS ... I just don't want to spend that kind of money if it ends up shit.
Would be interesting though, and I do wonder what '_equal'_ means exactly lol


----------



## shepj (Feb 2, 2009)

LEDs for the moment are a bullshit product IMO. Give them a few years, growing LEDs are rather new to the mainstream market.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Feb 2, 2009)

> LEDs for the moment are a bullshit product IMO. Give them a few years, growing LEDs are rather new to the mainstream market.


I share the same opinion, however I often wonder bout it when I see; _90W LED equivalent of a 600W HPS!_ advertised in High Times lol, I still, however, cannot bring myself to believe that that is completely true.
I just can't see an LED getting the light penetration through the canopy like a HID... Even though a semi-lollipop, I still like to think plenty of light is getting anywhere it needs to below the canopy.


----------



## shepj (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sure the the way the light looks is equivalent ot a HPS setup.. but it produces no lumens. That's your catch.


----------



## mrdlouisd (Feb 6, 2009)

Tried it out, and I'll admit I like it for a few reasons. The particular strain I grew out wasn't the tastiest. Id made Bhang with a prior grow and it ruined the taste for me. I still can't pin down the taste, it's pleasant but not overpowering. I enjoy friends, and family coming over and not knowing I have the good stuff out haha. So my stash stays much fuller. I don't mind losing mass to potency. I smoke quite a bit, and this makes it a bit easier to get where I like to be. Had a friend try water, and air cured herb on different days. He preferred the water cured. Who want's to have a lot of fluff to get threw to get a good stone. Also seems to keep the resin in my pipe down. Real clean burning.

Side note, the water smells horrid. I noticed that an oil would come off the buds when put into new water, so I would dunk the buds a few times, change water and dunk until no more oil popped up. Then let them soak. I'll admit I was a bit nervous when I seen how small my main cola got, but upon smoking it, boy oh boy I'm pleasantly medicated. I think the high is much clearer, I like a clean uppity high. The air cured buds did the job, but the water cured buds seem to get the job done better. So perhaps you lose a little CBD's, I'm not looking for that effect, and treat it as a side effect. So anything to attain that I'm all the more for. I view herb as medicne, so monitary gain ins't a factor. So no worries with bag appeal, or loss of weight. Not in it for all that. Thanks for sharing. +rep


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2009)

mrdlouisd said:


> Tried it out, and I'll admit I like it for a few reasons. The particular strain I grew out wasn't the tastiest. Id made Bhang with a prior grow and it ruined the taste for me. I still can't pin down the taste, it's pleasant but not overpowering. I enjoy friends, and family coming over and not knowing I have the good stuff out haha. So my stash stays much fuller. I don't mind losing mass to potency. I smoke quite a bit, and this makes it a bit easier to get where I like to be. Had a friend try water, and air cured herb on different days. He preferred the water cured. Who want's to have a lot of fluff to get threw to get a good stone. Also seems to keep the resin in my pipe down. Real clean burning.
> 
> Side note, the water smells horrid. I noticed that an oil would come off the buds when put into new water, so I would dunk the buds a few times, change water and dunk until no more oil popped up. Then let them soak. I'll admit I was a bit nervous when I seen how small my main cola got, but upon smoking it, boy oh boy I'm pleasantly medicated. I think the high is much clearer, I like a clean uppity high. The air cured buds did the job, but the water cured buds seem to get the job done better. So perhaps you lose a little CBD's, I'm not looking for that effect, and treat it as a side effect. So anything to attain that I'm all the more for. I view herb as medicne, so monitary gain ins't a factor. So no worries with bag appeal, or loss of weight. Not in it for all that. Thanks for sharing. +rep


This is one of the better posts by a stranger. Like honestly, most of your shit is dead on with what my friend said.


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2009)

all right, here it is.. I am laying it down lol. 

Watercured weed you can throw in a blunt and walk in front of pigs all day and no one will know.

Need I say more?


----------



## mrdlouisd (Feb 6, 2009)

shepj said:


> all right, here it is.. I am laying it down lol.
> 
> Watercured weed you can throw in a blunt and walk in front of pigs all day and no one will know.
> 
> Need I say more?


Ha, helps me deal with the Va on the phone. Nothing like talking on the phone half the day still asking yourself the same question, . 

 How I like to talk to em. Seems if I medicate enough I forget the question and move on haha.


----------



## KifBox (Feb 15, 2009)

OK,

I water cured about 1/2 a mason jar because I had beautifully dank buds. It is AK-47 and it simply smells absolutely dank and everything I read about water cure says it robs the taste.

So I only water cured a small amount. Big mistake.

I have read on the internets some accounts of a 3-day cure. I cannot find the link but he tried it all between 3 and 9 days and said that 3 left the flavor and funk. 

I did mine for 6 days. Just like green phoenix's pictorial how to. +1 rep.

As for this dude (much respect for a VERY good post +1 rep mrdlouisd).



mrdlouisd said:


> ...Side note, the water smells horrid.


This is another common complaint. Mine smelled like fucking rosewater, I shit you not. Very sweet, good dank aromatic. I would've drank mine if I thought it would've imparted some benefit.



mrdlouisd said:


> ... Also seems to keep the resin in my pipe down. Real clean burning....


This is another common thread in all the water cure stories, mine included. I don't even break the buds up, just stuff a whole bud in the bowl and it vaporizes super quick and even. Low residue for sure.



mrdlouisd said:


> ...I enjoy friends, and family coming over and not knowing I have the good stuff out haha...


 This is another common result, however again with the rosewater smell of the soak water, the end result buds of mine have a DEFINITE FUNK to them. They will not clear a room out, but open the jar and take a whiff and there is A SUPER NOTICABLE FUNK to the end result. However this can be dealt with more easy. Because you can cure them in mason jars, you won't have the cut funk to deal with while curing, therefore easily doing this inside (in a closet, no one could know). 

So bottom line, thank you green phoenix and mrdlouisd +1 reps to both. If there is no super difference between the stone, then I will be water curing for sure, because you can't screw it up and you can control it sometimes better than you can a normal dry and cure (like in the summer).

Peace


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 10, 2009)

I bought an oz the other day. I intend to flick it off as I didn't even want it but some guys I knew (who don't know I grow) wouldn't stop bugging about getting this ounce; "It's the best shit I've seen in a long time man" "It's so sticky its hard to get out of the bag man!" etc. etc. right.

So I get this ounce (at a price a bit higher than I'd normally pay :S) ... And find it is a Skunk hybrid, which I completely expected from these guys - I could pretty much pin down every detail of what this stuff was going to be like before I even saw it, smelled it or heard about it - Now I when I was told it was "so sticky" I had my suspicions that it hadn't been dried or cured properly - if at all!!! - And to my disappointment, I find I'm right.

I now have an oz of fukn poorly manicured, still far too moist, uncured bud right. I store my pot in glass jars, but bud this wet is simply going to go moldy in a few days in jars, so I've decided to water cure it.

Worst still, Indica dominant hybrids are hard to flick off around here, I've converted everybody to Sativa dominant connoisseur strains. Nobody wants the shit that just puts you to sleep anymore, so now I have a shit oz I never wanted that is going to be hard to get rid of!!! Argh!!!

Anyways - Hopefully water curing will get this shit dried and cured properly in no time at all so I can just get rid of the shit lol

Just so you guys get to see just how _moist_ and unbelievably _uncured_ this shit is ... Here's a picture of the water curing process after a few hours. Look at that water after only a few hours of water curing, all that shit would be in someones lungs if this stuff didn't get properly cured. Hate to think of the poor fukers who get all the other shit that hasn't passed through me first!!!
That water was crystal clear just a few hours ago!!!






Note: I despise people who think they're the greatest growers around and these are the results they produce! Shit growers annoy me full stop. Especially when I have to listen to these guys talk about their superior knowledge and skill set, while I struggle to keep my mouth shut and pretend like I don't have a clue about anything to do with growing. 

Makes me sick. This is my anger being vented lol ... Have a good day all!


----------



## shepj (Apr 10, 2009)

wow.. that is gross, my water didn't look like that at any point of the week.. only slightly murky water. Any weed I've ever had that was sticky was just ungodly resinous.. sorry for your loss, hopefully watercuring will make it your gain. good luck.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 10, 2009)

> wow.. that is gross, my water didn't look like that at any point of the week.. only slightly murky water. Any weed I've ever had that was sticky was just ungodly resinous.. sorry for your loss, hopefully watercuring will make it your gain. good luck.


Yea dude, the weed I grow could be in the same water for a week and it wouldn't look that bad!!!

I'm going to have to assume that the plants were never flushes (at least not properly) and then poorly dried and uncured.

I would think most people can tell the difference between really sticky weed that is sticky because it's so resinous and weed that's sticky because it hasn't been dried!

I'm pretty sure a good water cure will get all the shit out and get it _very_ well dried in 9 days or so. Water curing leaves you with very dry nuggets so will be interesting to see just how sticky this stuff is once it has gone through a proper, slightly more intense drying process!


----------



## shepj (Apr 10, 2009)

sell it back to him for more than you paid.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 10, 2009)

> sell it back to him for more than you paid.


That could be hard. It's going to be more like 3/4 of an ounce by the time it's water cured. But I will get my money back on it one way or another. I mean, I paid $350 _(standard prices around here are around $300-400)_ ... For my stuff people usually pay around $500-560 ... So I figure with next harvest around a month away, I could always just save it and mix it in with some of my cheap stuff and flick it off to the peoples who can't tell class from schwag lol


----------



## Trichopathic1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Very interesting thread phoenix, +rep for all the great info on water curing.Im gonna definately try this,mostly due to curiosity.I dont need to worry about the smell.and I love the way my weed tastes and smells.But Im gonna give it a shot to see the difference.


----------



## KifBox (May 4, 2009)

shepj said:


> all right, here it is.. I am laying it down lol.
> 
> Watercured weed you can throw in a blunt and walk in front of pigs all day and no one will know.
> 
> Need I say more?


Yeah....more water cure.

I just cured a whole plant (acutally about 2 weeks ago - now it is sitting in a jar in the fridge)...the plant was a leftover heat/water stunted mutant from last summer (lol). It flowered, but I did not flush it and it is not all that great bud.

But yeah, no "weed smell" so I take it to the beach and no one is the wiser.


----------



## shepj (May 4, 2009)

it's a nice edge, I wouldn't do this for some really dank bud where you really need to have the flavors and odors to enjoy.. for for everyday bud, I think an acception can occasionally be made.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 24, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> you can mix with tobacco and smoke at the pub without getting noticed, or for those people who don't like the taste/smell of the pot they have.


 
haha good idea lol.. would be a good idea if you were going to an outside concert or something where MJ isnt welcome.


----------



## shepj (Aug 24, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> haha good idea lol.. would be a good idea if you were going to an outside concert or something where MJ isnt welcome.


hehe.. that is my logic behind it


----------



## nate rasta (Sep 29, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> That could be hard. It's going to be more like 3/4 of an ounce by the time it's water cured. But I will get my money back on it one way or another. I mean, I paid $350 _(standard prices around here are around $300-400)_ ... For my stuff people usually pay around $500-560 ... So I figure with next harvest around a month away, I could always just save it and mix it in with some of my cheap stuff and flick it off to the peoples who can't tell class from schwag lol


so how much did it wiegh after the water cure?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 30, 2009)

Just over half an oz (going by memory)  ... Oh well, stick to my own stuff from now on


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 30, 2009)

good shit green phoneix


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 22, 2010)

you know, I wonder if there's a way to divide the water from the oil thats in the water.

if so, I then wonder.. would the oil left behind.. be of any beneficial value??


----------



## RevRico (Jun 22, 2010)

GL, i was thinking the same thing. But I'm also thinking that oil is just the shit that never came out of the buds during the flush, or possibly the chlorophyll itself. I haven't done this yet, but I am considering it with a little bit of my harvest just for shits n giggles. So +rep for you bringing this thread back from the grave


----------



## motorboater (Aug 4, 2010)

I should caution everyone who tries this out about mold/mildew. It *WILL* happen. The water cure is a good method for fixing buds, but there isn't one drying method that works fast enough for it. With the hang-dry + fan method, I've seen the development of mildew in as little as two hours (with 10% room humidity). I've tried just about everything, and mildew almost always shows up underneath the leaves. To the untrained eye it is practically unnoticeable, but if you throw it underneath a microscope you can see the tiny white spores. You REALLY need to look for it otherwise you won't see it.

*Here is what I do*: I use a vaporizer (Volcano Digit). As soon as I take it out of the water, I place it on some paper towel for a couple minutes, which absorbs all of the excess water on the outside. After it stops absorbing, I throw it into my grinder and then put the wet weed into my Volcano valve set. I'll put it on the Volcano and let it go at 115F for two or three minutes - no balloon attached. After that I'll heat the machine up to 380F and start vaporizing. The first bag will be complete moisture, the second bag will start showing vapor, the third bag will get even thicker, and so on. I will then take it out and grind it up again, then put it back in for vaporizing.


----------



## Luger187 (Apr 2, 2011)

bringin this thread back from the dead. anyone got new info on this?


----------



## veedubkid (Apr 11, 2011)

What do you guys think about using rainwater to water cure?


----------



## canndo (Apr 12, 2011)

KillerWeed420 said:


> Your results are pretty much exactly like mine. The only downside is if your selling it people won't like it because it doesn't smell and it turns brown. But the looks and smell is deceiving. It smokes good.
> .


People don't like not getting what they are used to because.... that isn't what they are used to. What the hell is up with that? It's all about variety - looks like water cure is sort of nifty.


----------



## HeWhoWas (May 26, 2011)

I water cured a handful of popcorn buds, they're just about to finish drying on a dehumidifier (Around 8 hours or so). See how they go


----------



## shmokndoobs (Jun 11, 2011)

did you drink the water? magic water?


----------



## gorman44 (Jun 12, 2011)

*So you have intrigued me and im intrested in doing part of my harvest in that method check here for details Skylight grow UK. Just wanted to get this straight, once i harvest my buds i submegre them in a container if they float place something on top to keep them under. I have heard somepeople same they keep a lid on this other say do not? what do you guys suggest. Keep this a dark place and replace each day being careful not to distress or move the buds too much. Repeat for 7 days and on the 8th day take my buds out and dry them. I want to know what drying methods you have used as i have hair dryers radiators superser (Gas Heater) what would you use?

*


----------



## vantheman169 (Jun 12, 2011)

shmokndoobs said:


> did you drink the water? magic water?


Well i dont think it would taste very good and it wont do shit to you since THC is not soluble in water.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 13, 2011)

Any notes on what type of water? I know tap isn't the best. Maybe oxygenated?


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 14, 2011)

+ Rep sir, very nice little DIY you made there


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 13, 2011)

GreenphoeniX said:


> I bought an oz the other day. I intend to flick it off as I didn't even want it but some guys I knew (who don't know I grow) wouldn't stop bugging about getting this ounce; "It's the best shit I've seen in a long time man" "It's so sticky its hard to get out of the bag man!" etc. etc. right.
> 
> So I get this ounce (at a price a bit higher than I'd normally pay :S) ... And find it is a Skunk hybrid, which I completely expected from these guys - I could pretty much pin down every detail of what this stuff was going to be like before I even saw it, smelled it or heard about it - Now I when I was told it was "so sticky" I had my suspicions that it hadn't been dried or cured properly - if at all!!! - And to my disappointment, I find I'm right.
> 
> ...


I hear you man, people that grow half ass and lack the incentive to read, research and learn from others drive me nuts. They just do what they do and turn out mediocre buds that their low rent friends and patients praise them for. I've helped a few of my friends get started after getting their cards and some of them give a shit, others just think its plug and play. I'm still learning new things about the plants, feedings and growing methods years after my first harvest. Meanwhile my patients give me a hard time for my prices, which are very fair, while my friends are supplying their patients with far inferior buds at the same cost. 

A friend of mine built a beautiful greenhouse, filled it full of plants (legal amount for my state) and one of them happened to be an auto. It finished, he dried it and called me asking if I wanted to trade 1/4. Hesitantly I said yes. He showed it to me and I think in my head "holy fuck dude did you use scissors to trim this'? lol I mentioned he needed to improve his trim to him politely and told him the bud looked nice. Without investigating it much I weighed the shit and traded him for some lovely White Widow tightly trimmed and cured for only a week or so, I wasn't going to give him my top shelf shit haha. So I left it on my tray until this morning and I trimmed it up better. Lost 1 gram of the 7 from extra trim weight. The bud is moldy inside and out. I told him he best do something to increase ventilation and decrease his humidity or the rest of his crop he's been vegging all summer will be trash. He refuses to be worried and discounts the mold as an early harvest that was under the other canopies. I told him I wasn't going to smoke it and he could have it back because I don't want to smoke mold knowingly. No intelligent person will pay for moldy smoke but he said he sold a zip for 200 to a guy and he was happy as shit. lol to each their own!

Anyhow, I'm going to try a water cure on this and see how it turns out, something to play with. Thanks for the vent session and info on water curing.


----------



## synaps (Nov 7, 2012)

hey peeps - hoping to revive this thread, as Im going for a water cure in an attempt to drown some but rot (I read that the water drowns the mould virus).
A couple of things, Ive done it in a pretty small container, so haven't weighted the buds, although I have ensured they are fully submerged, slightly concerned tho, as nearly 48 hours in and the water (changed twice) has remained clear, am I doing something wrong?
I was also wondering if anyones tried infusion the water with different scents to counter the loss of odor/taste - maybe chunks of lemon (although Im guessing the acid from it might not be so good)


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mix?with tobacco ? Huh ? Wtf.? Huh?good weed mix it with tobacco ? Huh? Dats almost like trying not to laugh when you tell your kids about the tooth fairy,I'm just confused as to why on earth would you fuck weed up mixing it with anything less than ,oil,or wax n hash but why? Roll up!


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 25, 2013)

couchlock907 said:


> Mix?with tobacco ? Huh ? Wtf.? Huh?good weed mix it with tobacco ? Huh? Dats almost like trying not to laugh when you tell your kids about the tooth fairy,I'm just confused as to why on earth would you fuck weed up mixing it with anything less than ,oil,or wax n hash but why? Roll up!


Its called a spliff, they're very popular in Europe. I've tried several, and if you enjoy good tobacco I think you would find it very tasty and enjoyable to share with friends, or even alone. I guess for some they like them because they can smoke a small amount of cannabis in a spliff and the smell is not obvious. Beyond that, the average smoker is not into oil, wax or even hash. Concentrates are more or less for edible meds or to be smoked by heavy users. Cannabis today is is incredibly potent, and a spliff is also a great way to enjoy and share a full smoking session. The average smoker only needs two or three hits with the smoke that's available these days, so the session is often cut short. Smoking spliffs can stretch the ritual out to enjoy company and conversation in the altered state of mind which cannabis provides. 

Why water down espresso with milk and sweetener?! Well, because its damn tasty for one, and it can enhance the flavor and experience without altering the effects for some people. 

Short answer, to each their own. Give it a try!


----------

